# VAIO VGN-CR353 or HP DV6767TX



## visor619 (Jul 15, 2008)

*HI GUYS!!!*
really need ur help with this one..
*HP Pavillion DV6767TX *or Sony* VAIO VGN-CR353 *??

the specs of both are:-
*VAIO:-*



> Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium
> Processor- Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T8100 (2.10 GHz)
> Mobile Intel® PM965 Express Chipset 800 MHz
> Memory Bus-667 MHz
> ...



*DV6767TX :-*



> Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor T5550
> Intel 965 PM Express Chipset
> 1.83 GHz , Level 2 cache 2 MB,667 MHz FSB
> 802.11 a/b/g WLAN
> ...




The main difference arises with the vaio having a 2.10 ghz processor as compared to the 1.83 ghz one of hp...

Secondly, hp has a nvidia geforce 8400GS GPU(256 mb)against the 128 mb radeon mobility present in the vaio...

RAM doesnt matter as i'l be getting it upgraded to 4 gb watsoever.

Ive also heard that HP is providing a better service than sony..
now im not able to decide which notebook will give me a better boost with apps and games.. shud i compromise with lesser cpu speed of HP or lesser gfx of vaio??

Can u suggest any other notebook better than these to in a budget of 60k??
plz reply ASAP!!!

thanks in advance.. regards


----------



## hellgate (Jul 15, 2008)

better get a customised Dell Studio 15 with T8100 and ATi 3450.
price sud be within 60k.

between the HP and SONY i wud prefer the SONY.to say the truth both gpus r real crap for gaming,the 8400 being a bit better than the ATI X2300.but u cant do serious gaming.

so i wud surely trade the gpu for a better procy.


----------



## gopz (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah get a Dell studio or XPS through EPP


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2008)

Dell Studio with HD 3650, XPS M1530 or Asus G1 are good for gaming, far better than the one with X2300 or 8400GS.
Asus G1 is even available with 9600M GT but bit expensive. XPS with 8600M GT 256 GDDR3 is priced sweetly.
U can read my review here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86786


----------



## VD17 (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with what the others have recommended. And dv6767tx has become discontinued as per the HP website. 
My room-mate has the dv 6767tx and the build quality of the laptop isn't up to the standards. At times it feels like a Compaq with some parts of the laptop compressing considerably as you press them. The sound quality is exceptionally good. His system BSOD's at times, especially after playing a game for a long time. Everything else is pretty usual and just that my friend himself is a bit pissed with the build quality and the BSODs.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 15, 2008)

Between HP And SONY I Think Go For SONY.


----------



## visor619 (Jul 17, 2008)

@ dominator
            ya,dell xps is a great choice n since u hv got urs recently, plz help me out wid the following-
1) what was the difference in the price shown on the site wen u configured it and the price u gt it for??
2)how is it posibl to get this discount??
3)there's no dell authorized dealer in my city.. wat wil happen if the notebook gives some trouble?? wil i hav to send it to them via courier or wil sum1 come from the company??
plz reply soon..hav to decide by sunday...
thanks


----------



## acewin (Jul 17, 2008)

good question, I would like to add my query, because its similar price related now.
How do the dell guys add the price. I mean what taxes they include and what is the rate of the tax the count.
I am asking it for laptops and monitors, if we buy directly from them.
I ask because people are also recommend to get from local vendors. if they have the product.


----------



## visor619 (Jul 17, 2008)

SO many views but no replies???


----------



## VD17 (Jul 17, 2008)

My base price was the XPS was 53909 and with taxes and delivery, it came to around 62-63 (as per the site). I got it for 58897. I just asked them if i can get some discount and the sales rep said that I can get a 4% discount because of being in Delhi (i didnt ask why). 

They usually give their on-site tech support to a particular firm in each town/area. If you have a problem, someone from that firm will come on Dell's behalf and fix up your problem. If any parts needs to be replaced, I THINK it needs to be couriered back to Dell and they'll send the replacement (this is done after the technician has confirmed that the part needs replacement, I think).


----------



## visor619 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks vinayak!! but i dont think id et any discount as such.....

gfx cards rating in 3DMark 05 as per notebookcheck.net...

GeForce 8600GT               (XPS 1530) -                       6175 (ranked 40)
GeForce 8600M GS            (HP pavillion DV9734)-         4216 (#44)
GeForce 8400M GS            (HP DV6000 models)-           2637 (#71)
ATI mobility HD3450          (DELL studio 15)-                4000 (#72, dont knw y)
ATI mobility radeon X2300  (VAIO VGN-CR353)-             1520 (#ranked 84)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 18, 2008)

Choose VAIO only if u need a sleek and ultra portable lappy and good flaunt value and dont care much bout the heardware and performance....i dun mean VAIo is low on performance, but ull have to pay much more for performance in case of SONY, unlike HP or DELL.


----------



## visor619 (Jul 18, 2008)

nope man, not interested in vaio any more... going for a hp dv6846 instead.. its typically a 6767 wid a 320 hdd at the same price...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 18, 2008)

@visor619
do hp dv6846 hav the choice of 8600M GT with GDDR3? coz, the 512 Mb DDR2 version performs 30~40% less in normal resolutions and overclocking too is limited[ due to low mem clocks]


----------



## visor619 (Jul 18, 2008)

dats the problem wid these guys... no upgrade posible... id love to switch to a 8100 processor n even upgrade the gfx card.. but all they say is take the 9734 instead if u r so keen for gaming... now who can explain to them wat it feels lyk to carry a 17' 3.5+ kg laptop wid u all the time... wud hav gone for dell but the technical support is bothering me.. still wil call them up 2moro to get more knowledge


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 18, 2008)

the main problem with dell technical team is that, u ll get help from the main team only during office hours from 9~6 but XPS care seems to be 24/7. But XPS care has much less number of workers, so the phone is always busy, but once uve connected, theyll call u back until problem is solved.


----------



## visor619 (Jul 22, 2008)

SONY VAIO VGN-FZ35G is offering a 8400M GT with 128 mb dedicated gfx.. wud that be better than the 8400M GS(256 mb)???


----------

